# Creemos un manual de instrucciones de foros de electronica



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola muchachos, les comento mi idea.

La verdad es que hay mucha gente (me incluyo) que no saben usar algunas funciones de los mensajes, por ejemplo he visto varios mensajes de fogonazo en donde publica imagenes dentro del texto, videos etc.

Hace poco fue que aprendi a citar los comentarios de alguien en particular, gracias cacho por enseñarme  

Entonces ahi les dejo la idea.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

Lo de las imagenes está facil.

Primero vas a google images y buscas la de tu agrado. Sacas el link completo de esa foto y lo copias aquí:

http://www.fotos.org/foto.jpg (Obviamente el link es de prueba)

Luego eso lo pegas en el cuadro de respuesta avanzada. Seleccionas todo el link y le aprietas el boton que dice Imagen. Queda así














Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 10, 2009)

Los videos tenes dos opciones, lo guardas en un *.rar y lo subis como un archivo. O lo subis a youtube
y apretas el cuadrado que dice youtube, pegas la direccion y apretas otra vez youtube.

```
[url] [url]www.yotube.com/etcetera[/url] [/url]
```

YouTube - Wooden air engine

Ahora escribi vos como citar a alguien
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

```
Bueno, para citar a alguien le damos en cita, aparecera algo como: [quote]

Escribrimos despues de quote el signo igual y el nombre del usuario encerrado entre comillas (") quedaria algo asi

[quote="nombre del usuario"]

Luego de eso copias parte o todo el texto que escribio el usuario y para cerrar la cita vuelves y das click en cita (que te aparece con un asterisco* que indicara que no has cerrado la cita), a ese no le pones nada, lo dejas como esta y listo

[/quote]
```

Saludos



			
				vegetal digital dijo:
			
		

> Ahora escribi vos como citar a alguien
> Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Muchachos ahora me puse a mover los botones del foro y me di cuenta que tambien se puede de esta forma:

En cada mensaje al lado de reportar al moderador esta un boton que dice citar   , aprietalo y ya esta, pero creo que serviria para citar a una sola persona, para citar a varios en el mismo mensaje seria de la primera forma.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

Tenías miedo de mover los botones Oscar? 

La verdad, al principio tambien no me iba eso del html y demás. pero siempre es util.

Saludos.

PD: Ya aprendistes lo de las imagenes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

ahh sip, se me olvidava, muchas gracias tacatomon y vegetal digital


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

dandole clic en donde dice Etiquetas BBCODE aparecen instrucciones de como usarlas.

 saludos, que conste que eso no aparece en el buscador del foro


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Tengan cuidado con eso de copiar imágenes de Google Images, porque copiar imágenes protegidas por copyright (de hecho, todas las obras creadas en los países firmantes de "Convenio de Berna", son automáticamente protegidos por copyright) puede considerarse ilegal, y no queremos nada de eso en F.E.
Si quieren copiar alguna imagen, les recomiendo que la saquen de algún de un depósito de imágenes cedidas al Dominio Público. Aquí pueden encontrar una buena lista. Por supuesto, si están licenciadas bajo una licencia Creative Commons (CC), las pueden copiar siempre y cuando pongan el link de donde la sacaron.
Gracias, y disculpen el sermón, pero ya vieron como es...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

Como hacen para poner imágenes gif en la firma y que se vean animadas?
tacatomon tiene un montón de imágenes que van apareciendo muy rápido una después de la otra (no tengo idea que son)
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

mmm

Es como cuando insertas una imagen en la respuesta, solo agregas el code IMG en la firma con la imagen que quieras. Tambien puede ser un Banner como el de Cacho.

Yo tengo un .Gif de 2Mb.

Saludos,


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo esas cosas las descubrí con la práctica. 
Hece pocos meses que estoy por aquí, y me extraña que ya tenga 400 mensajes.

Lo de tacatomon parece una especia de historieta de esas...

Como decirlo sin insultar... ejem.. ...frikis?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

mmm. No es una historieta. Es un capitulo de una serie de anime. Algo así como un album de fotos pero hecho video.

Saludos.

Edit: Soy Friki-Adicto a ForosDeElectronica. (Y al Industrial Tambien).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Y aquí una demostración de código: 
	
	



```
[code] xxxxxx
```
[/code]


```
00000000
00000001
00000010
00000011
00000100
00000101
00000110
00000111
00001000
00001001
00001010
00001011
00001100
00001101
00001110
00001111
00010000
00010001
00010010
00010011
00010100
00010101
00010110
00010111
00011000
00011001
00011010
00011011
00011100
00011101
00011110
00011111
00100000
00100001
00100010
00100011
00100100
00100101
00100110
00100111
00101000
00101001
00101010
00101011
00101100
00101101
00101110
00101111
00110000
00110001
00110010
00110011
00110100
00110101
00110110
00110111
00111000
00111001
00111010
00111011
00111100
00111101
00111110
00111111
01000000
01000001
01000010
01000100
01000101
01000110
01000111
01001000
01001001
01001010
01001011
01001100
01001101
01001110
01001111
01010000
01010001
01010010
01010011
01010100
01010101
01010110
01010111
01011000
01011001
01011010
01011011
01011100
01011101
01011110
01011111
01100000
01100001
01100010
01100011
01100100
01100101
01100110
01100111
01101000
01101001
01101010
01101011
01101100
01101101
01101110
01101111
01110000
01110001
01110010
01110011
01110100
01110101
01110110
01110111
01111000
01111001
01111010
01111011
01111100
01111101
01111110
01111111
10000000
10000001
10000010
10000011
10000100
10000101
10000110
10000111
10001000
10001001
10001010
10001011
10001100
10001101
10001110
10001111
10010000
10010001
10010010
10010011
10010100
10010101
10010110
10010111
10011000
10011001
10011010
10011011
10011100
10011101
10011111
10100000
10100001
10100010
10100011
10100100
10100101
10100110
10100111
10101000
10101001
10101010
10101011
10101100
10101101
10010111
10011000
10110001
10110010
10110011
10110100
10110101
10110110
10110111
10111000
10111001
10111010
10111011
10111100
10111101
10111110
10111111
11000000
11000001
11000010
11000011
11000100
11000101
11000110
11000111
11001000
11001001
11001010
11001011
11001100
11001101
11001110
11001111
11010000
11010001
11010010
11010100
11010101
11010110
11010111
11011000
11011001
11011010
11011011
11011100
11011101
11011110
11011111
11100000
11100001
11100010
11100011
11100100
11100101
11100110
11100111
11101000
11101001
11101010
11101011
11101100
11101101
11101110
11101111
11110000
11110001
11110010
11110011
11110100
11110101
11110111
11111000
11111001
11111010
11111011
11111100
11111101
11111110
11111111
```

Pd: lo siento tacatomon


----------



## saiwor (Jul 27, 2009)

no se tanto manejar todas las aplicaciones que tiene FdE pues estare explorando talves saque un video tutorial acerca de como manejar foros de electronica.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm
> 
> Es como cuando insertas una imagen en la respuesta, solo agregas el code IMG en la firma con la imagen que quieras. Tambien puede ser un Banner como el de Cacho.
> 
> ...


hiuston tenemos un problema: no pude hacerlo.
Que es un banner?
Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

ya pude hacerlo 
muchas gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Muy bien, pero ten en cuenta las normas:

3. Uso de las firmas de usuario

3.4 En caso de usar una imagen esta podrá tener un tamaño máximo de 500 pixeles de ancho x 100 pixeles de alto.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

gracias li-ion por recordarme los tamaños
esto es lo que quería adjuntar, lo pongo porque me conozco y ninguna firma mia dura mas de tres dias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 27, 2009)

*Hey muchachos* _que bueno que este creciendo esto_, ya se muchas cosas que antes no sabia, para cuando se necesite.

No se si se puedan hacer mas cosas con los controles del foro

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 28, 2009)

Creando listas: 


```
[list][*]fuselaje[*]alas[*]motor[*]empenaje[/list]
```

Quedaria algo asi:

Partes de un avión


fuselaje
alas
motor
empenaje

esto es una lista "desordenada"

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



			
				etiquetas [u dijo:
			
		

> BBCODE[/u] ]Creando una lista ordenada
> El segundo tipo de lista es la ordenada, para crearla use
> 
> 
> ...





Ejemplo lista ordenada

Partes de un ala


Alerones
Flaps
aerofreno

_*fuente:*_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php?mode=bbcode


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

Nunca he usado el modo lista...

1.- Avión
2.- ...
3.- ...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 14, 2009)

quedan
lindos
los
puntitos
!!!!!!


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

apoyo a vegetal pero no entendi...


----------

